# A Formal Introduction - My Menagerie!



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I never introduced my rats, so I thought I would finally get around to it. It started with two, one being a surprise female. Now, I'm personally keeping 3 of their babies and two are being "sponsored" by a friend.

Caius, the girl: http://i1350.photobucket.com/albums/p768/Nanashi_Mu/photo3_zpsa2b4b856.jpg
Caius is the sweetest rat and throughout pregnancy and nursing when I was told to beware moody aggression, she never once was mean. In fact, she often would grab my hand while I was trying to feed her, drag me to the nest to see her babies and groom my finger nails. My hair always annoys her and she is always fussing with me like I am an unruly kit. Unfortunately I just discovered her loving sweet nature is just for me, so we are now working on her biting others in the cage.

Remus, the boy: http://i.imgur.com/nfIDE2yh.jpg
He is my bundle of energy and love. If we can get him to sit still he will brux like crazy when you pet him. I like to call him my fluffy: http://i.imgur.com/VPKMSOTh.jpg
He's never bit anyone and is more outgoing and hyper than Caius. He loves shoulder rides and to see new things.


Baby pics are from Monday. Athena + Circe are being sponsored, my friend just ahsn't picked a name for them yet.
Echo: http://i.imgur.com/CgmJmIth.jpg http://i.imgur.com/lmIhCjRh.jpg
Echo is fluffy and quite adventurous. 
Circe: http://i.imgur.com/zYKJyeXh.jpg
Sometimes can be a bit of a bitch, with her early-born tendency to bite.
Artemis: http://i.imgur.com/MSKR4eLh.jpg http://i.imgur.com/6ZElgCFh.jpg
Artemis won my heart long before by being the first baby to want to explore and play.
Persephone: I don't have her head shot, but she has just a little spot and the biggest ears. http://i.imgur.com/e1wLsYmh.jpg
She's painfully shy but will open up to offerrings of baby carrots.
Athena: http://i.imgur.com/AEPL5tTh.jpg
A bit of a loner from the rest and has to knw everything about everything.

Echo, Persephone and I believe Circe playing: http://i.imgur.com/vjyRNr9h.jpg



Also living with us are four budgies: Blueberry, Whisper, Houdini and Sheldon. http://imgur.com/g1EojQV Blueberry is yellow-faced blue and dominant. He listens to me when he wants, and likes to pretend he doesn't know commands. Due to an accident, Blueberry can only see shadows. Whisper is the teal white-face, and is the weirdest budgie I've owned. He is a bully who gets bullied. Houdini is the green male, and earned his name by escaping in the pet store five times before I even got him home. He is Blueberry's friend and won't do anything unless Blueberry does it -- even step-up. Sheldon was a rescue, he is the yellow one. He's lost that extra weight you see here and is coming along nicely. Commands are still works in progress.

And my puppies:
Serenity was my first dog to be mine. She's a Rat Terrier runt, who was abused. She's got a few problems with social anxiety which I probably don't help having them. She's come a long way though. http://i.imgur.com/aUrG6JXh.jpg

Millie is my mother's dog who has become mine by accident. My mother's ex-husband wasn't the nicest guy and Millie has her problems due to it. She is super friendly unless you are an animal, in which case I've nicknamed her Killer. She's afraid of thunderstorms and being alone. http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/Nanashi_Mu/media/101_0624_zps0008a194.jpg.html?sort=3&o=70

I've got a lot of pets...boyfriend says I can't be allowed in pet stores, animal shelters, or on craigslist unsupervised :/


----------



## OwlEyes (May 4, 2013)

Persephone. :O Man, if I could get my paws on that little beauty, she is gorgeous. <3 Are they velveteens?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I think Echo might be. She looked standard coat and then got in that weird fluff, but her whiskers aren't curly.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Found older pictures of Persephone's markings...http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/Nanashi_Mu/media/101_0709_zpsb8251871.jpg.html?sort=3&o=26


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Got a call from the humane society about a single rat with weight issues. Quarantining her now, a little chocolate variberk named Tenzo. She's fat but otherwise healthy. In two weeks four babies will be going home so I still have to find a home for six more, four girls and two boys. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Fat Tenzo! http://imgur.com/oNAdG9b
http://i.imgur.com/uEhtmi9.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/zIBKDSD.jpg


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

Beautiful rats/pets! They have great names as well, I love Echo


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks! Echo is my come from behind favorite! 
They are all really my favorite but I like to pick...


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

No problem ^.^ and yeah I get that!


----------



## Laylicorn (Aug 14, 2013)

They're beautiful.
What is this toy? http://i.imgur.com/vjyRNr9h.jpg


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Laylicorn said:


> They're beautiful.
> What is this toy? http://i.imgur.com/vjyRNr9h.jpg


http://www.ferret.com/item/marshall-connect-n-play-set/650297/


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It's been a while so I thought I would update this. I'm in just such a ratty squee mood.
Of course, I still have my lovelies Remus and Caius. I confirmed still have Persephone, Echo, and Artemis. My boyfriend has taken Circe (name-pending) into his heart because she seems to suffer from a neurological disorder. We've an appointment to see the vet next week. I also have Tenzo! My rescue girlie.

Pictures! 
http://i.imgur.com/HxZuyP0h.jpg http://i.imgur.com/KzSYzCah.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/TA4NDgzh.jpg http://i.imgur.com/7SRE3Y3.jpg http://i.imgur.com/hXQJiAoh.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/DybcZKKh.jpg http://i.imgur.com/bO7Iq9gh.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/gQuYZChh.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/AHtnmnsh.jpg
View attachment 74185
View attachment 74193
View attachment 74201


----------

